# If Berny wins and makes college free



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I had a thought and I dont know if this crossed anyone elses mind. If public colleges are made free, are they going to start denying students? Currently community college require a 2.0, I personally graduated with a 2.5. For those who dont know how to works a 2.0 is C, 3.0 B, 4.0 A. In middle school my grade piont average as a 3.5. 

Now college is only for people who want to go. Not everyone wants to go to college, and unlike HS its not forced when your not interested in attending. Personally I think HS should be optional since idiots who dont want to be there cuase trouble for the kids who want to learn. Now my thought is this, if suddenly college became free would the colleges suddenly say "We only want people who graduated highschool with a 3.0 average or only 4.0 average? Currently 40% of students are taking remedials. This is a sign that HS are not preparing children for college at all. 

I dont think most people are student but middle and HS in the public sector are so messy, disorginized, and money hungry that they often neglect students. They use old practices which teach compliance not education. Whenever anyone goes outside the schedule/Plan like learning more than you should for a year you get punished. This include the teachers. In my middle school my math teacher got chewed out for teaching us more than what was told to teach us. He was a good teacher and doing his job but rules are rules. This was sad to watch really.

Schools not all but some seem to have rules of not learning or graduating ahead of schedule and will purposley add more classes to a students schedule in order to keep them in school longer. Since you got to "Stick with the program".

It is very counter productive to act like education is bad and we should not at all want an eduation. This is very true. Too many places are requiring a degree even for jobs they use to get any old 18 year old out of HS for. So now its crucial to get a degree for most jobs or at the least a certificate.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Sanders already lost to Hillary, waiting now for him to announce it. The math is against him.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> Sanders already lost to Hillary, waiting now for him to announce it. The math is against him.


Hillary has the same compaign for free college. Love the Seras Victoria picture BTW


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> Hillary has the same compaign for free college. Love the Seras Victoria picture BTW


*I'll tell you how college works in Europe where I live:*

There are limited places based on specialties (medicine, robotics, biochemistry etc..), for which all students compete and only a select few get in per year. Top scorers get in free, the rest of the limited spaces are filled by paying students. College here is not expensive.
At the end of high school we have exams and the GPA from those exams as well as the GPA from first year of high school till the end of high school is calculated. Both are taken into account when you chose college... HOWEVER you also have exams out of specific subjects which are organized by the specific college you wish to attend. Each college has it's own system on how much it values what GPA mout of the 3.

Either way, competition is fierce, if you are a top student you get in free, if not you pay and if you suck you don't get to go to college.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> *I'll tell you how college works in Europe where I live:*
> 
> There are limited places based on specialties (medicine, robotics, biochemistry etc..), for which all students compete and only a select few get in per year. Top scorers get in free, the rest of the limited spaces are filled by paying students. College here is not expensive.
> At the end of high school we have exams and the GPA from those exams as well as the GPA from first year of high school till the end of high school is calculated. Both are taken into account when you chose college... HOWEVER you also have exams out of specific subjects which are organized by the specific college you wish to attend. Each college has it's own system on how much it values what GPA mout of the 3.
> ...


What part of Europe are you from?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> What part of Europe are you from?


Central-East Europe. Transylvania to be precise (I'm not kidding)

When I went to the uni I had to take an advanced mathematics, physics & chemistry exam which was 50% of my grade. The other 50% was the GPA between 4 years of high school and what you guys call the SAT (I think). Got in free 8th place out of 42 free positions. Total number of places was 108. Hundreds of ppl applied for these. I had to hold my position because I risked losing it every semester based on my GPA.

I studied this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechatronics, never finished tho, transferred to study Psychology after my depressive breakdown and suicide attempt. It was more of an attempt to fix myself (psychology I mean). Looks like I succeeded.

Now I work as a sysadmin and entrepreneur. (working right now  lel)


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

He said tuition-free. That would suggest that the other costs would still apply. But you know it's politics so there's no detail to it.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> He said tuition-free. That would suggest that the other costs would still apply. But you know it's politics so there's no detail to it.


Hmm, well I got a place to stay for free (dormitory) and tuition was free. I think it works kind of the same elsewhere in Europe. >.> loads of competition tho, puts a lot of strain on ppl starting from high school onwards.

Ppl who can't maintain their high GPAs eventually lose free tuition, as it is reserved only for the best...

x.x I couldn't handle that shit, social anxiety and so on...


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> He said tuition-free. That would suggest that the other costs would still apply. But you know it's politics so there's no detail to it.


Thats irreluvant. I also never said BERNY would do it. I was talking about the schools themselves deciding it suddenly has too many students since everyone decides to go since schools is FREE. Meaning all the kids who couldnt thanks to fees would want to jump in.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> Thats irreluvant. I also never said BERNY would do it. I was talking about the schools themselves deciding it suddenly has too many students since everyone decides to go since schools is FREE. Meaning all the kids who couldnt thanks to fees would want to jump in.


Yeah, but I assume you guys would have a selection process and only a certain number of seats per discipline, no? Every college has limited capacity.

That limits how many ppl can go, only the best ppl should be let in according to capability.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

It might be the case to keep costs down, rules and regulations concerning admission may actually be stricter. Meaning that less people will actually get to go to college, not more. If not immdiately, then down the line. But who knows.


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't American colleges take marks into consideration when students apply?! :shocked:

In Australia there's a minimum score for each university course (varies from uni to uni and state to state). I just assumed it was the same everywhere.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

in european countries where tuition is free, enrolment is lower than in the us


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> Thats irreluvant. I also never said BERNY would do it. I was talking about the schools themselves deciding it suddenly has too many students since everyone decides to go since schools is FREE. Meaning all the kids who couldnt thanks to fees would want to jump in.


You not only have to pay them money to go there but first they have to evaluate you anyway. They would probably be more restrictive in their evaluations due to the fact that they will have less money.


----------



## JayDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Just an fyi for those unfamiliar with how college works in the US. We have an averaged grade point average from 4 years of high school. Then a set of standardized tests toward the end of high school. Students apply to the schools of their choice, who review their GPA, test scores, extracurriculars, essays, and interviews, to decide who gets in. 

The best students here already go to school for free (tuition and books covered, sometimes housing as well). Not necessarily at every school, but students with excellent grades and test scores will usually get scholarship offers from multiple schools. Scholarships are also given out for things like sports or music.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You not only have to pay them money to go there but first they have to evaluate you anyway. They would probably be more restrictive in their evaluations due to the fact that they will have less money.


Again the grade piont average to get in is 2.0. That means if you got at least that you can go to college.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

EddyNash said:


> I had a thought and I dont know if this crossed anyone elses mind. If public colleges are made free, are they going to start denying students? Currently community college require a 2.0, I personally graduated with a 2.5. For those who dont know how to works a 2.0 is C, 3.0 B, 4.0 A. In middle school my grade piont average as a 3.5.
> 
> Now college is only for people who want to go. Not everyone wants to go to college, and unlike HS its not forced when your not interested in attending. Personally I think HS should be optional since idiots who dont want to be there cuase trouble for the kids who want to learn. Now my thought is this, if suddenly college became free would the colleges suddenly say "We only want people who graduated highschool with a 3.0 average or only 4.0 average? Currently 40% of students are taking remedials. This is a sign that HS are not preparing children for college at all.
> 
> ...


in community colleges the way you get in is by taking an entrance exam where they place you in classes. if you don't get a certain score in some areas you have to pass remedial classes before you can take the college level classes. 4 year colleges definitely have gpa requirements. hs _is_ optional as there is the GED program and some states have an Adult Diploma Program where you can get your actual diploma.


----------

